# dead mice in furnace



## TerPer (Jan 13, 2011)

Our washer pipe broke in our home, flooded and cause considerable damage. The work to correct included cleaning of our duct work. The crew that cleaned our ductwork found 20+ dead mice carcasses in various stages of decay. Some had been electrocuted, some had simply died - yuck! One unfortunate mouse had died in the filter folds. We do smell dead mice every fall. I do not think we have mice residing in our newer (<10 years old) home and I have never seen any sign of them. I have spoken with our local HVAC specialist and they were not able to tell me how the mice are landing in the furnace. There is a 3 inch PVC vent outside (steam flows out when the furnace is running) that has no screen. The HVAC people said not to screen this pipe because it could freeze shut. This makes sense in our cold climate because it drips steam when the furnace is running. Could the mice be entering from this pipe? My spouse and I are arguing about this. He says it is not possible for mice to get to the furnace through this pipe. He says that the mice are residing in the house and then go into the furnace through our ductwork. Any ideas?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can put a wire mesh over that pipe and have no problem of freezing. At least one avenue for the mice would be closed and then you can work on the other areas on where they might be going in from.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

In many homes with central air, the return air system is often ductless (especially in production style homes). If not carefully detailed during construction to seal correctly it essentially becomes part of the floor joist system. Since a mouse can squeeze through a hole the size of a pencil, its a very nice warm way to spend the winter .


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

mice can get in thru opening so small it seems impossible for them to get in.

Sounds like a family of only one mom and dad. Other wise I think you would have more carcasses.

If there are more then I would put out traps along the walls (that'the way mice travel. Seldom see them cross an open space.
Keep putting out traps until you don't gt any more.

Good places are under sinks close to food sources..cabinets...frige..
good luck. 

PS
Don't let nobody tell you it's bad house keeping. There are million dollar mansions that have rats in them.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

A Builder I was associated with finished 18 townhome units with no sheathing under the brick ledge cantilever. Even after we pointed the problem out to him, he proceeded to brick-to-grade. Mouse City! :jester:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Geeze...

i am sure our fellow tradesman in the home building side are not happy to read about such things. I would be angry if I heard an HVAC tech did something similar just to save a few pennies.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You would be surprised what goes on a job site… :whistling2:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

They cannot get thru that intake or exhaust pipe into the main ductwork as they are seperated by the furnace heat exchanger. If you have a fresh air pipe from the outside to the return duct to bring in fresh air then that is an open conduit for them. A mouse can get thru a 1/2" hole and I am sure there are no shortage of them in some houses. Call Billy the Exterminator.:detective::gun_bandana:


----------



## Handymench (Jan 14, 2011)

*Possible fix*

Try using moth balls. Put them by your exhaust pipe, and any other entryways that the mice may be taking into the house. This is usually a good deterrent for any invaders.


----------

